# measuring a recurve crossbow



## James Roberts (Sep 5, 2014)

The Jaguar takes a 26.5" string. Same as for the Inferno and I believe the Fury too.


----------



## Brandon Smith (Dec 17, 2020)

Looking for the answer. Anyone can help me?


----------



## Marty Moose Mig (Feb 16, 2018)

flag said:


> what is the standard way to a recurve crossbow? I have one here with no string or anything on it saying what the length is. I made a string using the method you would use on a recurve bow but the string is way too short. its a jaguar crossbow if anybody knows the length would be helpfull


Normally you would measure the span of the unstrung limbs from tip to tip, then minus 3 inches from that and that would be your string length. According to AMO.....


----------

